# a few new illustrations



## ron amtt (Sep 1, 2005)

a couple of new things on my DA

http://ronmatt.deviantart.com/gallery


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 1, 2005)

I really liked Dawn On A Water Planet - reminded me of Pandora, the planet in Frank Herbert's The Jesus Incident.


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 1, 2005)

Leaving Home is lovely.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 1, 2005)

*My favorites are more space, leaving home and on the fjord!** 
They are very nice, you really are so talented!*


----------

